# Gute 5.1 Boxen?



## CentaX (1. Oktober 2008)

Morgen...
Also... kurz gesagt: Ich hätt gern gute und günstige 5.1 Boxen.
Lang: Ich hab ca. 2 Jahre nur mit Kopfhörern/Headset vorm PC gesessen, bis ich meinen eigenen bekommen hatte, der deutlich leiser war, so dass man auch mal Lautsprecher anmachen kann 
Der Patensohn meines Vaters hat mir seine alten Lautsprecher gegeben, als er sich neue gekauft hat.
No-Name, 5.1...
Das Center funktioniert nicht (das ist einer der Gründe, wieso er sich neue geholt hat)
Die sind zumindest deutlich besser als die Dinger in meinem Monitor (Asus VW222U), als ich heut jedoch mal wieder schon etwas ältere Sennheiser kopfhörer aufgesetzt habe, hab ich mir gedacht, dass mein sound schon besser sein könnte^^
Den Sub hört man bei dem 5.1 System kaum, die kabel sind zu kurz (hinten muss ich jeden abend die boxen nach vorn stellen, um mich nachts nicht hinzupacken -.- 3 mal hab ich eine box schon am kabel runtergerissen...
Toll ist auch, dass die Kabel fest dran sind, anderes Kabel zwischenklemmen will ich nicht.

Also: Neue Boxen!

Ich benutze den Onboard- Chip meines Gigabyte P35-DS3P, einen ALC-889.
Ich würde gerne drauf verzichten, mir ne Soundkarte kaufen zu müssen, wenn es sein müsste, dann nur eine kleine Asus Xonar, auf keinen Fall eine Creative!
Mit Vista x64 und 4gb RAM will ich mir das nicht antuen...
Merkt man da eigentlich wirklich den Unterschied zwischen einem guten Onboard- Chip und ner Soundkarte so stark?
Ich habe auch einen Test gefunden, in dem das Altec Lansing FX-5051 auf den 2. Platz kam.
Das war HIER.
Das Teil hätte dann schon ne Soundkarte drin...

Lange Kabel für die hinteren Boxen sind wichtig.
Eventuell auch kabellose Systeme - aber wirklich nur, wenn die keine klang- nachteile gegenüber welchen mit Kabeln bringen.

Meine Preisgrenze für die boxen sind so um die 100€. Schmerzgrenze so 120€, dann muss es aber schon überragend sein.


PS: Machts eigentlich was aus, ob das Center vor oder hinter dem Monitor steht? Davor ist kein Platz mehr, hab ein Regal genau dahinter -.- Nur der Monitor passt nicht drunter...


----------



## nfsgame (1. Oktober 2008)

Für 10€ über deiner Schmerzgrenze gibts das Teufel Concept E. DAs ist gut.


----------



## Overlocked (1. Oktober 2008)

Das Concept E Magnum PE lässt keine PC Home Kino Wünsche offen. Das System lässt die Wände wackeln. LINK


----------



## CentaX (1. Oktober 2008)

@nfsgame: Über das Ding hab ich schon nachgedacht - ist bloß die Frage, ob ne Soundkarte da empfehlenswert ist.

@Overclocked: Das Teil hab ich auch gesehn - aber auch den Preis 
Der, der mir seine alten Lautsprecher gegeben hat, hat sich die Creative Inspire T7900 geholt, ich würd halt nur 5.1 anschließen...

Ich brauch halt gute Boxen zu nem möglichst günstigen Preis  mehr als 150€ würd ich echt nicht für Boxen ausgeben...


----------



## Lee (1. Oktober 2008)

Ohne Worte
Concept E im Lautsprecher Teufel Shop


----------



## Overlocked (1. Oktober 2008)

Das ist ja neu, habe ich noch gar nicht entdeckt peinlich...

edit: Das Ceonept E sieht mir billiger aus und vor allem der Center macht mir Sorgen... Aber sonst sieht das ganze Klasse aus


----------



## Overlocked (1. Oktober 2008)

Das ist ja neu, habe ich noch gar nicht entdeckt peinlich...

Sieht soweit ganz super aus... Frage mich nur, warum die praktischen Knöpfchen nicht auch am Magnum PE zu finden sind...


----------



## Lee (1. Oktober 2008)

Was besseres wird er in der Preisklasse nicht kriegen


----------



## Overlocked (1. Oktober 2008)

Teufel ist immer gut, aber das sieht für 129€ schon recht gut aus


----------



## CentaX (1. Oktober 2008)

Hm, die dinger gefallen mir ja soweit echt gut...
Aber könntet ihr nicht vielleicht noch ne günstigere Empfehlung aussprechen?^^
Kann mich dann ja immer noch entscheiden...
Aber ich hab ne Idee, wie ich meine Eltern zu Weihnachten rumkriege... 
Einfach die Rechnung unserer BOSE Boxen im Wohnzimmer vor die Nase halten, die eh nur zum Fernsehen und ziemlich selten mal Musik hören benutzt werden ;P
(Und das alles nur von meinen Eltern, fast nur meinem Vater)
Naja... schaun wir mal... wenn sie mich dieses eine mal halbwegs verstehen, reib ich ihnen erst das concept e magnum unter die nase^^


----------



## Uziflator (1. Oktober 2008)

Wie wären den das Logitech G51, soll ganz gut sein.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/m,preisvergleich/a274838.html


----------



## fritzzz (1. Oktober 2008)

Also an deiner Stelle würde ich wenn dann das Concept E von Teufel nehmen. In der Preisklasse unter 150€ kann man sowieso nicht soviel erwarten von einem 5.1. System, aber das Concept E ist sehr ordentlich, ein besseres Preisleistungsverhältnis wirst du nicht finden.
Außerdem würde ich auch in eine gute Soundkarte investieren. Wieso du wegen Vista x64 und 4GB RAM keine Creative nehmen willst ist mir schleierhaft. Ich habe Vista x64, 4GB RAM und die X-Fi Xtreme Gamer läuft einwandfrei, außerdem kein Vergleich zum billig onboad Sound. Die Xonar sollen ja auch gut sein, hatte aber noch nie eine.


----------



## Overlocked (1. Oktober 2008)

Das G51 ist genauso teuer und schlechter^^


----------



## Uziflator (1. Oktober 2008)

Obs schlechter is kann ich nich sagen, aber Günstiger ab 97,00 euro zuhaben


----------



## Lee (1. Oktober 2008)

Es *ist* schlechter


----------



## CentaX (1. Oktober 2008)

Danke an den Tipp...
Die passen aber gar nicht zu meinem Zimmer oder meinem Computer, ich find sie auch nicht sehr schön^^
ComputerBase - Logitech G51
Laut dem Test sind sie nicht sehr für Musik geeignet - ich hab vergessen, zu erwähnen, dass ich den ganzen Tag vorm PC Musik höre 
Ansonsten brauch ich eigl ganz guten Raumklang, in CSS dürfte das ganz nützlich sein... Aber sorry, dass ich das vergessen habe - Musik ist wichtig^^


----------



## Overlocked (1. Oktober 2008)

Vergiss das G51, da ist das Concept E besser- um Welten


----------



## CentaX (1. Oktober 2008)

Ja, aber auch teurer xD
Von daher: Wer noch nen Tipp hat, immer raus damit 

...Und: Ist denn eine Soundkarte empfehlenswert, bzw. der unterschied gegenüber nem Realtek 889 zu hören?


----------



## Overlocked (1. Oktober 2008)

Gibt nichts mehr, was so billig ist und gleichzeitig so gut, vergiss es...

Unterschiede sollte selbst ein Laie hören... Stelle einfach mal den Klang ein, also z.B: Oper. Da sollte nicht mehr als ein komisches Rauschen kommen, dann kaufe dir eine Xonar DX und vergleiche dann. Der Unterschied ist riesig, schöne und wahrheitsgetreue Schallreflexionen


----------



## Lordghost (2. Oktober 2008)

also ich hab das Concept E Magnum und kann mich den beführwortern hier nur anschließen 
und ich habe dafür noch 150€ ausgegeben 

wenn du was unter 100€ findest ist es nichtmehr günstig, sondern billig 
für den preis machste echt nix verkehrt.

das ist auch nicht so wie eine graka die nach einem jahr veraltet ist, wenn du die teile ned ständig rumschleppst oder durch die gegend schmeißt hast du damit etliche jahre deine freude.

Blub


----------



## Chasydave (2. Oktober 2008)

ich klinke mich mal kurz ein. Weil ich im Moment auch auf der Suche nach einem 5.1 System bin.

Mir ist da ein System von Logitech aufgefallen
X-540

Kosten im Laden um die 90 und Online um die 50 Euro.
Die haben auch ganz gute Bewertungen bekommen.

Hat Jemand mit diesen Dingern Erfahrung?


----------



## Overlocked (2. Oktober 2008)

Finger weg- klingt langweilig und fad...


----------



## Sesfontain (2. Oktober 2008)

spar am besten und kauf dir dann ein Teufel Concept E Mag. Power Edit. 
dann hast 10Jahre Garantie und ein gutes sytsem das beste ist aber immernoch dieser bass


----------



## CentaX (2. Oktober 2008)

Aber für den Preis wird man wohl nichts kriegen, was viel besser ist^^
Darf ich nochmal zusammenfassen, was ich gestern gemacht hab?
Beim Essen meine Eltern drauf angesprochen, dass meine Boxen oben kaputtgehen, dass ja bald Weihnachten ist und ich mir da ja was wünschen könnte... Zitat Mudda: ''Bis Weihnachten is ja noch ne Weile hin, morgen werd ich erstmal beschenkt'' BOOM! O.O
Ich verwechsel das immer, denke IMMER, ihr geburtstag ist am 10. Oktober und nicht am 2. xD
Naja, jetz hat se ne DVD + ne CD bekommen sowie nen Blumenstrauß... musste noch alles brennen usw., hat aber geklappt^^

Also, wie ich das von nem Freund erfahren hab (Z3R0B4NG; Hat das Concept E Magnum), gabs früher nur das Magnum, bei dem sich der Bass schnell ausgeschaltet hat, danach das Concept E Magnum >>Power Edition<<, die normale Magnum Version wurde gestrichen und der Preis für die Power Edition ist etwas höher.
Also, ich habe nach Weihnachten garantiert so viel Geld zusammen, um mir Boxen zu kaufen, wenn ich sie nicht bekomme...
Geburtstag hab ich im Februar, da könnte ich mir nochmal Geld wünschen - nur weiß ich nicht, ob sie mir erlauben, dass ich mir ne Soundkarte kaufe, schließlich ist das schon wieder was IM PC und die Boxen sind außerhalb des PCs -.-
Wenn ich genug Geld habe, würde ich mir jetzt die mittelgroße Xonar (für 125€) holen (Die mit PCI; Will keine 25€ mehr nur für PCIe zahlen! Muss mein nächstes Mobo halt wieder PCI's haben...)
Wenn ich nicht genug Geld habe oder meine Eltern es nicht in dieser Preisklasse erlauben, wirds wohl ne kleine werden.
Ich muss sie halt nur überzeugen, dass man Boxen zig Jahre hat, genauso wie Soundkarten (wenn auch nicht so lange wie Boxen)

Wie gesagt, ich muss noch sehen, ob es bis dahin nicht was anderes gibt, was mich mehr interessiert - im Moment siehts aber nicht so aus, hab mich praktisch in das concept e (Magnum power edition?) verliebt 
Mal schauen, was es dann werden sollte...


----------



## Sesfontain (2. Oktober 2008)

das abschalten passiert zwar aber aber nur ,wenn man wie ich Musik (jaaa Linkin Park)soo laut hört,dass Glühbirnen zerspringen (das ist kein Scherz).. 
Die extremen Probleme  des Magnum sind aber bei der PE behoben und die Kühlung ist besser.Ansonsten brauchst du keine Soundkarte ,da das CEM über einen integrierten 5. decoder verfügt bei meinem Test an der Sound karte war nur der Bass im Vergleich zum iPod besser..
Der sound reicht auch so aus


----------



## Chasydave (2. Oktober 2008)

Für welchen Einsatzbereich sind die Boxen eigentlich Gedacht?
Eher Musik/Filme oder eher für Games?

Die Teufel sind wohl wirklich ne gute Altenative. Und für den Preis fast ein
Schnäppchen.

Wie siehts eigentlich im THX-Bereich aus? Manche Games unterstützen
das ja auch. Schon Jemand damit Erfahrung gemacht bzw. THX-Boxen 
gekauft?


----------



## Overlocked (2. Oktober 2008)

Also mit dem Cencept E MPE habe ich noch nie Probleme gehabt, klingt alles super. Gemacht wurden die Boxen für Homekino am PC und Spiele- Musik klingt aber auch super- 5.1


----------



## Lee (2. Oktober 2008)

Die große Xonar braucht man eigentlich nicht unbedingt. Die kleine tut´s imo auch


----------



## Uziflator (2. Oktober 2008)

Das Teufel Sys is zwa gut , aber nich grad ne schönheit!


----------



## Overlocked (2. Oktober 2008)

Wenn man sich aber dagegen andere Hersteller anschaut, kann Teufel sogar noch Gewinnen...


----------



## Lee (2. Oktober 2008)

Na und? Funktion vor Design. Die Logitech Dinger sind Blender. Außen Hui, innen Pfui. Bei einem sp günstigen System und so gutem System kann man nicht auch noch ein Designerstück erwarten...


----------



## Uziflator (2. Oktober 2008)

Ahb ich behauptet das ich ein logitech sys besitze?

Kauf mir auch ein Teufel allerdings warscheinlich Concept F!


----------



## CentaX (2. Oktober 2008)

Die Logitech G51 Dinger find ich sogar hässlicher als die Teufel... 
Boxen sollten vorallem schlicht sein, find ich...

Ich hab btw grad erfahren, dass der Vater von einem Freund von mir, der vor einem jahr innen Schwarzwald gezogen ist, genau diese Boxen hat o_O Teufel concept E Magnum Power Edition...
Naja, mal schaun, was draus wird


----------



## Bommel789 (2. Oktober 2008)

Teufel Concept E   ist echt Top habe ich auch bei mir stehen kann ich nur Empfehlen 
- top Klang
- ewig Garantie

meine Empfehlung und die von vielen Tests


----------



## Chasydave (2. Oktober 2008)

ihr seit ja echt eingeschossen auf die dinger. 

und nach keiner Erfahrung mit THX-Systemen gemacht?


----------



## CentaX (2. Oktober 2008)

Bei Teufel fängts bei 1000€ an - ich glaub, das dürfte den meisten hier zu viel sein^^
Lassen die sich denn ohne Probleme an nen PC anschließen? oO


----------



## Invain (2. Oktober 2008)

Einziges PC System mit THX, das es meines Wissens gab, war das Concept G THX 7.1. Und hier ist auch schon der Grund warum es für ihn wohl keinen Sinn machen wird. Ich selbst kann keine guten Vergleiche (Bzw Erfahrungen mit THX) geben, da die Leistung des Teufelsystems im Vergleich zu meinem alten Creative TInspire 5100 einfach schon unglaublich viel besser ist. Und das sogar mit einem Sound blaster Live 24bit 

Kennt jemand zufällig einen Test einer neuen Soundkarte, in dem das alte Eisen noch geführt wird? Oder Erfahrungen? Zu Weihnachten sollte bei mir auch eine neue Soundkarte einziehen.


----------



## CentaX (2. Oktober 2008)

Also...
Ich hab jetzt rausgefunden, das wir unten 1700€ Boxen stehn haben, BOSE Acoustimass 15... 
Von daher sollte es kein problem sein, sie zu *überzeugen*^^
Zumal die Boxen fast nur für diesen ranz- Fernsehton benutzt werden und vielleicht ne halbe Stunde am Tag durchschnittlich für Musik.
Naja, ich schaff das schon


----------



## Overlocked (2. Oktober 2008)

Der Fernsehton ist gar nicht so schlecht... Gewisse Sendungen werden auch in Dolby Digital übertragen


----------



## CentaX (3. Oktober 2008)

ALSO...
Meine rechte vordere box war jetzt so gut wie gar nicht mehr zu hören; hab also einfach mal das Centa... äh... Center (shice, macht der gewohnheit xD - Nickname^^) damit ausgetauscht. Tadaaa, kann es wieder ungefähr normal einstellen.
Statt -10 auf links und +10 auf rechts im Realtek Treiber nun +-0 und + 4.
Toll - wenn nicht der Sound springen würde oO
Also, einfach mal die Boxen etwas umgestellt - schon kann ich auf diese dumme korrektur verzichten.
Sieht aber doof aus.
Von daher muss mein Zimmer wohl mal richtig umgebaut werden... Schränke und Couch wieder vertauschen, das Regal hinter dem Monitor ab und selbigen weiter nach hinten...
Ansonsten ''nur noch'' nen neuen Teppich verlegen 

Dann kann ich auch die Boxen da mit ner Wandhalterung befestigen; Sind die eigentlich universal passend oder muss ich da auf die teuren direkt von Teufel zurückgreifen?


----------



## CentaX (5. Oktober 2008)

KLICK MICH!!!!!!!!!1111einself

...  
JETZ KANN DER POSTBOTE KOOOOMMEN! 
Thread bitte noch offen lassen, will vergleichsbilder posten - alter Sub gegen neuer sub


----------



## Overlocked (5. Oktober 2008)

Du wirst es nicht bereuen Kann dir gerne ein paar Referenzen voraus geben


----------



## el barto (5. Oktober 2008)

Freu dich auf ein Hammersys  
Hab mir das Magnum PE auch zugelegt und bin immer noch begeistert! 
Wie auch Overlocked meinte: 

Du wirst es nicht bereuen!

mfg el barto


----------



## Overlocked (5. Oktober 2008)

Grad muss es sich unter Star Wars beweisen.


----------



## S_Fischer (5. Oktober 2008)

spar noch und kauf dir das teufel magnum power edition es ist den mehrpreis wert habs selber meien wand hat wegen dem ding schon mal gequitscht der sound ist klar es ist einfach das beste, ups hast ja schon gekauft gleich geantwortet viel spaß is endgeil


----------



## CentaX (5. Oktober 2008)

S_Fischer schrieb:


> spar noch und kauf dir das teufel magnum power edition es ist den mehrpreis wert habs selber meien wand hat wegen dem ding schon mal gequitscht der sound ist klar es ist einfach das beste, ups hast ja schon gekauft gleich geantwortet viel spaß is endgeil





... und wenn ihr mir noch lange weiterversichert, was für ein geiles system das ist, dann begehe ich selbstmord, weil ich die wartezeit nich ausgehalten hab!


----------



## Overlocked (5. Oktober 2008)

Ruhig Blut, das Teil ist morgen bei dir da, wenn du es gestern bestellt hast


----------



## Cionara (5. Oktober 2008)

Hab grade ein normales Concept-E bestellt danke an die Diskussionsteilnehmer  so war die Wahl leichter.


----------



## Overlocked (5. Oktober 2008)

Bis auf den Center gibts sowieso keine großen Unterschiede


----------



## CentaX (5. Oktober 2008)

Meinste echt, dass das morgen schon kommt? xD
Heut is nämlich Sonntag  Da wird nichts verschickt^^
Schwarz und silber sind in 2-4 tagen versandfertig, ich rechne eher mitm WE, wär aber auch glücklich, wenn ich positiv überrascht werden würde


----------



## Overlocked (5. Oktober 2008)

Ok, dann Dienstag oder Mittwoch.


----------



## CentaX (6. Oktober 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Bis auf den Center gibts sowieso keine großen Unterschiede



Warum sagste mir das jetz? 
Naja, egal 
Also: Keine Boxen heute ;D Gibts von Teufel eigl ne Versandbestätigung?


----------



## Overlocked (6. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du das Concept E PE bestellt hast, dann ist dort der Center besser... ich meinte eigentlich Cionara mit der Bemerkung. 

Actually solltest du eine Versandbestätigung bekommen, bzw. eine Sendungsverfolgungsnummer...


----------



## Cionara (6. Oktober 2008)

Ahk 

So Schweine oder Centax ? Bin auch voll ungeduldig. 
Raus mit dem Scheiss aber pronto need Sound =D


----------



## Overlocked (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich konnte es mit meinem Concept F auch nicht aushalten, dann ist es gekommen, aber die Ernüchterung: Der linke vordere Lautsprecher ging nicht Drei Wochen dann auf das Concept E Digital gewartet... Muss im Nachhinein sagen, dass ich den Unterschied schon gehört habe und das bisschen etwas vom Concept F vermisse, aber egal, die Premiere von Star Wars hat das Concept E Digital bravurös gemeister


----------



## Cionara (6. Oktober 2008)

Jo defekte Ware sucks x(


----------



## CentaX (6. Oktober 2008)

Z3R0B4NG hat mir auch gesagt, dass bei ihm (Concept E Magnum) die Chinch- Adapter fehlten, wär auch ärgerlich... 
*hoffe das diesmal alles gut geht*


----------



## JonnyB1989 (6. Oktober 2008)

Wie groß is der Unterschied (vom Aufpreis abgesehen) zwischem einem Concept E Magnum PE und dem Concept F von Teufel?
Ich will mir in diesem Monat ein neues Soundsystem zulegen bin mir aber net so ganz sicher welches ich nehmmen soll.


----------



## Lee (6. Oktober 2008)

Lass die Finger vom Concept F. Ist imo immernoch total verbuggt und der Preisunterschied ist zu hoch, als das sich der äußerst geringe klangliche Unterschied lohnen würde. Zum Preis vom F musst du noch einmal 20€ für Kabel dazuzählen, welche nicht mitgeliefert werden...

Fazit: Nimm das E PE


----------



## CentaX (6. Oktober 2008)

Inwiefern denn ''verbuggt''? Etwas ähnliches wie diese Endstufenüberhitzung im C E M?^^


----------



## JonnyB1989 (6. Oktober 2008)

Mit verbugt könnte Lee das hier meinen


> ...den für die Störungen beim Concept F verantwortlichen Fehler – u.a. einen im Betrieb zu heiß werdenden Transistor ...


[Quelle:Teufel.de]

Wie ich gesehen habe is das Concept F, sowieso erst ab Ende Oktober verfügbar und ich will mir mein neues Sounsytem zur Mitte des Monats bestellen. Also doch das Concept E Magnum PE.


----------



## Der_Terminator08 (7. Oktober 2008)

hi leute ich melde mich auch mal. Ich bin 15 Jahre alt und ich will mich von den Aldiboxen verabschieden (5.1), die damals 28 € gekostet haben. Ich will damit eigentlich nur musik hören und die halt auch zum zocken verwenden. Und als soundkarte will ich eine asus xonar DX( die kleine) nehmen( oder reicht der onboard vom asus p5Q pro). Mein Zimmer ist 5x4 meter groß. Lohnt es sich eigentlich die Standfüße für die boxen zu kaufen ??? Die sind ja ziemlich teuer 29€


mfg


----------



## Overlocked (7. Oktober 2008)

@ Lee So ein Mist, den Fehler haben sie bereits behoben!

@ Centax Ja, so ähnlich.

@ Jonny B1989 Ich würde mir das Concept F kaufen, alleine schon wegen der Ausstattung. Ein besserer Klang ist auch mit an Board, fragt sich nur, ob du den Unterschied hörst


----------



## Sesfontain (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde die Füße lohnen sich net ich habe meine Boxen einfach an die Wand gehängt....
eine Sound karte brauchst du nicht unbedingt ,denn das PE hat einen 5.1 Decoder integriert und der Klang ist auch so besonders gut


----------



## Overlocked (7. Oktober 2008)

Die erzeugt aber nicht wirklich Sound, besser ist doch noch eine Soundkarte anzuschließen.


----------



## Sesfontain (7. Oktober 2008)

das stimmt aber für mich reicht es und die soundquali ist ja selbst dann noch gut wenn man jetzt aber "richtige" Musik hört (zb Klassik ) da ist eine Soundkarte von nutzen


----------



## Overlocked (7. Oktober 2008)

Ansichtssache


----------



## Sesfontain (7. Oktober 2008)

Das kann man nicht leugnen,deshlab sollte man vor dem Kauf TESTHÖREN


----------



## Der_Terminator08 (7. Oktober 2008)

Wo testhören??? Ich höre nur Techno, Metal und Rock. Beim Techno ist ein guter bass ein muss!


----------



## CentaX (7. Oktober 2008)

Battlejoe hat gesagt, wenn er mal wieder herkommt, bringt er vielleicht seine Soundkarte mit (Audigy) ... Dann werd ich mal den Unterschied zwischen Onboard und Soundkarte hören (oder auch nicht  )...
Naja, bin mal gespannt, wann die Dinger kommen - bis jetzt sind sie noch nicht da...
Ich komm echt nach Hause, seh 1m von mir weg anner Vitrine n Paket stehn und will schon nen Freundensprung machen - dann hab ich realisiert, dass in das Paket von der tiefe vielleicht 1 satellit gepasst hätte... -.-


----------



## Overlocked (7. Oktober 2008)

Hast du die Sendungsnummer?


----------



## CentaX (7. Oktober 2008)

Ne, hab noch keine Mail bekommen...
Naja, solange es am FR da ist...  Und solange alles funzt... oO Hab da schon oft was erlebt^^
Aplus Windtunnel - An/Ausschalter fehlt widerstand...
X1950 Pro - nach einbau in neuen PC (105% ohne Fehler meinerseits!! Ausm alten raus, neuen rein und Stromstecker ran) nur noch alle 30 Versuche ein Bild aufm Monitor...
Lian Li Armorsuit PC-P60 - Mainboardschlitten ist zerkratzt
takeMS Arbeitsspeicher - Chip- Aufschrift ist ABGEGRIFFEN, starke einbauspuren an pins...
Asus VW222U - untere leiste am Monitor steht ab...
... :X
Das es so viel ist, ist mir erst eben aufgefallen...
Ahja, und die Spinpoint F1 hat jetzt zum 2. mal einen bad block


----------



## Overlocked (7. Oktober 2008)

Du erinnerst mich an jemanden in diesem Forum, der genauso viel Pech mit Neuwaren hat wie du^^


----------



## CentaX (7. Oktober 2008)

Welches Forum? Vielleicht war ichs ja! 
Naja, gab auch positive Momente: Q6600 geht super - 3.4ghz, das Mobo ist echt zuverlässig, das Netzteil und das Laufwerk (nach nem FW Update) laufen so toll, wie man sichs nur wünschen kann  Aber das geilste ist die Grafikkarte: HD3870, super übertaktbar, mit einem passiven Kühler 

Aber überwiegend isses doch negativ bei mir...
Den größten GAU hab ich ja vergessen: Meine TV-Karte  Terratec Cinergy HT PCI, mit Slotblende passt sie nicht in den PC, der Treiber stürzt ab, wenn man das Bild aus- und wieder anschaltet, am 2. Tag gab sie gar kein Bild mehr aus xD
Ein Nanoxia Lüfter rattert nur noch, die Lüftersteuerung dazu (Poti) funzt auch nicht mehr, die HD501LJ hat mal geklackert (aber zum glück aufgehört), ein Gummi- Nupsi vom Xigmatek Kühler ist gerissen (zum Lüfter befestigen), bei einer alten MS Maus ging die Beschichtung ab, bei meiner G9 fängts jetz auch an... 
Das kann auch an mir liegen, muss aber nicht^^
Naja, ich hoff einfach mal wieder... :/


----------



## Lee (7. Oktober 2008)

Mich^^
Dieses Jahr hat es begonnen:

Mein DFI hat nur Probleme gemacht, die komischerweise nur ich hatte. Keiner, den ich kenne, der dieses Board besaß (HW Luxx und Co.) hatte diese Probleme. Mitlerweile habe ich sie fast im Griff, aber das hat immerhin ein halbes Jahr gedauert 

Dann: Neuer DVD Brenner: Nach 2 Monaten kaputt.
Neues Headset: Nach einem Monat kaputt.
Neues Headset: Hat erst nach einem Soundkartenwechsel funktioniert...
Teufel CEM PE: Das erste war nach einer Woche tot. Hat von Anfang an nicht richtig funktioniert. Mein derzeitiges Funktioniert aber (noch)...

Jetzt das Sahnehäupchen: Meine PS3.
Die erste PS3 hatte eine defekte Lüftersteuerung und hat den Lüfter nach einer Minute auf 100% Drehzahl gesetzt und nicht mehr runtergeregelt. Die zweite ist ständig eingefroren und die dritte funktioniert zumindest so halb (friert nur noch selten ein).

Meine neue Grafikkarte ist auch defekt

Meine erste Festplatte ist mir nach nur einem halben Jahr gestorben, 3 Monate zuvor, konnte man mit dem PC aufgrund von ständigen freezes und Abstürzen schon nicht mehr arbeiten. Meine zweite Festplatte hat auch nur 9 Monate überlebt...

Ich habe langsam echt Angst mir was neues zu kaufen


----------



## Overlocked (7. Oktober 2008)

Jopp, ich meinte Lee^^


----------



## nfsgame (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab auch sonen Glück. Aber nicht vom Hersteller verschuldet. Ich hab mal nen 6200+, ASUS M2N32-SLI-Deluxe und 2GB MSC Cell Shock mit Arctic Silver 5 gekillt. Und eine TV-Karte hat mich auch nicht überlebt (böser Schreibtischstuhl).


----------



## CentaX (7. Oktober 2008)

Autsch, bei lee... da ist meins nich annährend so schlimm... :/
Zu den Konsolen kann ich nur sagen, dass meine 1. PSP damals ihr UMD- Laufwerk aufgegeben hat und meine 2. jetzt - mit Custom Firmware - hat extreme Probs, geht meistens nach dem ersten Anschalten sofort wieder aus. Akku spinnt anscheind rum, wenn ich zB ein Video gucke o.ä., ist die Batterie- Laufzeit sauschnell auf 10%. Wenn ich das Vid ausmache, wirds wieder normal oO
Zurückschicken kann ich sie nicht - aufgeschraubt.
Und wenn man die neue PSP wieder mit ner Custom Firmware versehen könnte, hätte ich mir schon längst ne neue/zweite gekauft!! Aber nein... 
Wenn ich mir eine kaufen würde, hätte ich das Problem, dass ich nicht weiß, ob ein Mainboard mit dieser Sperre drin ist...
Naja, angeblich soll die 3. Generation der PSP ja wieder ''normal'' sein 
Kaputte HW ist immer sehr ärgerlich...
Ich weiß noch, wie sch... lecht ich mich damals gefühlt hab, als meine 2900 Pro beim Kühlerwechsel kaputt gegangen ist (wieder mal kA, was da schief gelaufen ist^^) und ich 5 lange Tage auf meine HD3870 warten musste - mit ner Matrox Mystique!!! 4mb hatte die glaub ich, das Bild hatte mal nen türkis- stich und sprang dann wieder auf den normalen ton, ich HÄTTE 1600x1200 einstellen können - dann waren manche Teile vom Bild aber extrem unscharf (liegts an vga?) - letztendlich warens 1024x768^^


----------



## Lee (7. Oktober 2008)

> aber extrem unscharf (liegts an vga?)


Jup. Bei der TNT 64 die ich hier noch rumliegen habe ist das Bild auch extrem unscharf.


Meine PSP musste auch leiden. Allerdings ist das auf meinen Mist gewachsen. Das gute Stück ist mir locker 20 mal runtergefallen. Das letzte mal hat sie offenbar nicht so gut weggesteckt. UMD Deckel ab. Mit müh und not habe ich ihn wieder so hinbekommen, dass er zumindest schließt und das Laufwerk funktioniert...
Der Deckel vom Akkufach hat auch noch nie richtig gut gesessen und geht sehr schnell ab...

Was mich richtig ärgert: Wenn ich Teile für Freunde/Bekannte kaufe oder PC´s für die zusammenschraube funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Nur bei mir gibts ständig Probleme 

Ach und noch mein Monitor, den habe ich ganz vergessen. Der scheint mir auch nicht ganz in Ordnung zu sein, da er ständig Bildfehler produziert...


----------



## Overlocked (7. Oktober 2008)

War das nicht anfangs die Graka?


----------



## Lee (7. Oktober 2008)

Das ist ne andere Geschichte


----------



## Overlocked (7. Oktober 2008)

Joar... Dein Monitor ist doch von LG?! Ich habe mit meinen keine Probleme, super Quali für TN und einen guten Blickwinkel ohne Farbverfälschung


----------



## Dustin91 (7. Oktober 2008)

OT:
Also ich hab auch das Concept E Magnum PE und ich hab es sogar noch gekauft als es 169 € gekostet hat, und ich kann dir sagen, dass du die richtige Wahl getroffen hast.

Zum Bass kann ich so viel sagen, dass bei-ich denk mal- halber Lautstärke die Decke im Badezimmer vibriert, das unter meinem Zimmer liegt.


Aber das System hat nicht nur Wumms sondern auch Stil.
So z.b. hört man alle Instrumente klar differenziert, und schön laut

Und beim Zocken ist es nicht anders.
Wenn ich CoD 4 zocke, ist der Sound so Hammer, dass ich denke das der Helikopter in meinem Zimmer rumfliegt.

Das war definitiv die Beste Entscheidung
Ich hab im übrigen eine Creative X-Fi Extreme Music.


Gruß Dustin

P.S.: Nur zu Schade das du nicht gleich loslegen kannst wenn es da ist, denn die Kabel möchten noch verlegt und zurecht geschnitten werden
Aber 30 Meter haben mir locker gereicht, ich hab noch die Hälfte übrig.


----------



## Overlocked (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe eine Abisolierzange Bei mir wurde es knapp mit den 30 Metern.


----------



## Dustin91 (7. Oktober 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Abisolierzange


Ich hatte ein kleines Taschenmesser als Werkzeug.
Was glaubst du wie oft ich die Hälfte von den Kupferadern einfach mit durchgeschnitten hab


----------



## Lee (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe es beim ersten mal mit ner dämlichen Kinderschere machen müssen Das war Grauenvoll

@Overlocked

Wie definierst du knapp? Wenn bei 30 M Kabel noch 20 M übrig bleiben?


----------



## CentaX (7. Oktober 2008)

Also...
Meine aktuellen Boxen haben vorne 2m Kabel und hinten 5 - ich gehe mal von aus, ich brauch hinten 7/9m 
Auf das aufbauen hab ich mich schonmal geistig eingestimmt - dabei hilft mudda^^ Die hat zig Zangen etc. hier, naja...
Meine Eltern werden sich ja echt freuen - unter meinem Zimmer ist das Wohnzimmer und der Esstisch 
Naja, richtig aufgedreht wird wahrscheinlich eh nur Freitag, nach der Schule, wenn die einkaufen sind 
Naja, damit werden sie ab jetzt leben müssen 
e: Ich glaub, dass ich das hier noch gar nicht geschrieben habe...
Die Tieftöner in den satelliten haben beim C E MPE 80mm... in meinem SUB sind nur ~75mm


----------



## Overlocked (7. Oktober 2008)

@ Lee Habe 20 Meter gebraucht Man glaubt gar nicht wie viel Kabel man für die Rearspeaker braucht.


----------



## CentaX (8. Oktober 2008)

Grad ne Mail bekommen... Lautsprecher wurden VERSENDET!

Status:	Die Sendung wurde im Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
Status von:	08.10.08 15:34

Meint ihr, dass das Ding morgen kommt?


----------



## Overlocked (8. Oktober 2008)

Auf jeden Fall^^


----------



## CentaX (8. Oktober 2008)

Versenden die eigentlich auch aus Berlin? 
Wenn ja, kann ich mir ja eigl sicher sein, dass es morgen kommt xD
(Guckst du links bei Wohnort^^)


----------



## Overlocked (8. Oktober 2008)

Nein, Teufel hat seine Lagerhallen in Hamburg^^


----------



## CentaX (8. Oktober 2008)

Wusst ichs doch, hab auch nochmal auf der Website gesucht aber nichts gefunden...
Naja, spätestens übermorgen


----------



## Cionara (8. Oktober 2008)

Hab heut Mail bekommen, dass meins raus is =P

Aber Morgen ist keiner da der die Nachnahme empfangen kann von daher 
bei mir auch Freitag


----------



## Overlocked (8. Oktober 2008)

CentaX schrieb:


> Wusst ichs doch, hab auch nochmal auf der Website gesucht aber nichts gefunden...
> Naja, spätestens übermorgen



Ich muss es wissen, habe das Concept F wieder zurückschicken müssen...


----------



## CentaX (8. Oktober 2008)

Ja, ich hoff bei mir einfach mal ganz unverschämt auf das Beste 
Da mich schon einer angeschrieben hat wegen dem C E MPE, werd ich wahrscheinlich ein Tagebuch machen... Mal schaun


----------



## Overlocked (8. Oktober 2008)

Da kann man viele Tagebücher machen, aber ich glaube, es gibt noch nicht mal ein über das CEMPE... nicht vergessen, immer schön knipsen BILDER! (auch wenn ich weiß wie es aussieht) Welche Farbe hast du genommen?


----------



## CentaX (8. Oktober 2008)

Schwarz  Das passt am besten zum PC und Zimmer...
Naja, allgemein über das Teufel kann ich nicht machen - fehlende Vergleichsmöglichkeiten (abgesehen vom BOSE Acoustic 10 im Wohnzimmer - das ist jedoch abartig eingestellt und vadder lässt da keinen ran^^), ich dachte eher an meinen Weg zu diesen Lautsprechern, was für Unterschiede ich höre usw. . Dann erst speziell auf das Teufel.
Das muss aber nicht jedermanns Eindruck sein... Ich hatte vor 7-10 Jahren mal ne Mittelohrentzündung, ich weiß es nicht genau, es kann jedoch sein, dass ich etwas schlechter höre als andere Menschen... Bei Stimmen ist das jedoch nicht so, ich wollts euch nur schon sagen... Nicht, dass ihr dann motzt, dass ich eine Feinheit nicht gehört habe


----------



## The_Rock (8. Oktober 2008)

Hast du eigentlich noch ne OnBoard Soundkarte?

Wär irgendwie schade, wenn die Teufelboxen an so nem Billigteil hängen würden. Muss ja nicht gleich ne X-Fi oder so sein, die alten Modelle reichen auch vollkommen aus (Audigy und Konkurrenzprodukete, je nach Geschmack ).

OnBoard Sound klingt meistens einfach zu dumpf und nicht so "knackig".


----------



## CentaX (9. Oktober 2008)

Jap, ich hab nen ALC889A...
Ich vermute aber, dass der nach Weihnachten deaktiviert werden kann und ner Xonar Platz machen muss 
Ich kann da natürlich nichts versprechen etc., ich will erstmal warten bis der Patensohn meines Vaters mal wieder herkommt, probehören - dann bringt er VIELLEICHT seine audigy mit^^


----------



## Overlocked (9. Oktober 2008)

Auf jeden Fall eine Xonar... sind die Boxen schon da?


----------



## CentaX (9. Oktober 2008)

Seit ca. 20 Minuten   
Ich komm um die Ecke (350m Schulweg ftw!^^), seh da nen DHL- Wagen vor unserer Tür stehn... unser Tor war offen ;D
*auspack und pics mach*
Anschließen wird erst gehen, wenn mudda da ist...


----------



## Overlocked (9. Oktober 2008)

Hehe Kleewunsch. Würde dir erstmal raten alle Kanäle durch zuchecken, ob die OK sind. Ansonsten "Have fun with it"


----------



## CentaX (9. Oktober 2008)

Danke 
Hätt beinahe voll auf die membran vom Sub gelangt und den daran rausgezogen... 
War schon extra vorsichtig, habs aber noch vor der Berührung gemerkt 
Das Ding ist EINFACH_NUR_GEIL! o_O
Ist auch alles dabei, 3 Klinke- Chinch adapter, 3 Verlängerungskabel, klasse 
Wenn jetzt noch Mudda kommen würde... 
*Noch ein letztes Mal Musik mit aktueller Anlage hör*
Bei meinen Kopfschmerzen heute richtig aufdrehen kann ja was werden xD


----------



## nfsgame (9. Oktober 2008)

Na dann lass mal krachen!


----------



## Overlocked (9. Oktober 2008)

Und dann die Pics nicht vergessen


----------



## The_Rock (9. Oktober 2008)

Und die Nachbarn vorwarnen...


----------



## CentaX (9. Oktober 2008)

Also: Es ist nicht mal fertig aufgebaut^^
Von 1500 bis 1800 haben wir mein Zimmer wieder umgebaut. Schrank + Regal von ''hinter-den-pc'' nach ''wand-links-vom-pc''... Früher standen die schonmal da, ich wollte die aber anders stehen haben... -___-
Naja, bei den letzten 20cm von meinem Schrank fiel eine Schiene der unteren Schublade ab (War ja echt so clever, die abzuschrauben, so musste man nicht die 5 1/2 Sachen da rausnehmen!!! *aufreg*), die andere Seite wollte sich nicht mehr rausnehmen lassen, ARGH!!!
Naja. Sub steht schon, macht ordentlich wumms, und nach einem kurzen Lautstärketest haben mir meine Eltern grade beim Essen gesagt, dass, wenn diese Lautstärke öfter erreicht wird, die Sicherung rausgedreht wird 
Naja. Jetzt ''nur noch'' alle Boxen aufbauen und verkabeln, dann steht das Ding.
Toll, dass ich morgen ne Ranzösisch- LEK hab und heute eigl noch lernen wollte


----------



## Sesfontain (9. Oktober 2008)

CentaX schrieb:


> Naja. Sub steht schon, macht ordentlich wumms, und nach einem kurzen Lautstärketest haben mir meine Eltern grade beim Essen gesagt, dass, wenn diese Lautstärke öfter erreicht wird, die Sicherung rausgedreht wird



das kenne ich doch irgenwo her


----------



## CentaX (9. Oktober 2008)

So, die Boxen laufen. Mann, hört sich das geil an 
Die will ich nicht mehr missen. Sub macht ordentlich wumms, wie gesagt, Eltern wollten auch mal probehören... Vadder musste ich leider enttäuschen, Wildecker Herzbuben hatte ich nicht aufm Rechner, der hat mir nur nochmal eingeredet, dass die sich ja auch gut anhören müssen, so teuer, wie sie waren.
Bei Mudda hab ich dann einfach Luna Halo - The Fool gespielt, worauf sie sagte, dass das ja genau ihr Geschmack sei und ob ich das nicht brennen könnte... Das sagte eine, die Grönemeyer hört 
Naja, ich bin glücklich, muss gleich meine Meersäue rauslassen und denn Französisch üben xD

e: Fast hätte ich bei der Auslieferungszeit auch nen Hit gelandet... schade eigl^^



> Status:     Die Sendung wurde ausgeliefert.
> Status von:     09.10.08 13:38


----------



## Overlocked (9. Oktober 2008)

Und jetzt zieh dir Star Wars rein. Der Hammer In Dolby Digital 2.0


----------



## CentaX (9. Oktober 2008)

Star Wars hab ich nie gesehn^^
Hab mich erstmal ausführlich mit der Musik beschäftigt. Find ich klasse, Bass is echt umwerfend xD
Dieser Phasenschalter steht jetzt bei 180° und die Crossover- Frequenz auf knapp über 120° (hälfte)
In den Mitten fehlt aber irgendwie was... das merk ich auch ohne gute Referenz...
Naja, auf jeden Fall sind die echt richtig geil 
Ich merk gar nicht, dass das Center ÜBER meinem Bildschirm steht, jedenfalls nicht, wenn ich direkt davor bin...
Wenn ich meinen Kopf nur 10cm nach links/rechts bewege, merke ich jedoch, dass der Ton leicht springt... Also dann zB weiter links is...
Da bringts auch nichts, wenn ichs center leiser mache, ich hab immer noch das Gefühl.
Aber naja, viel schlechter als die alten gings nich


----------



## rebel4life (10. Oktober 2008)

CentaX schrieb:


> Naja. Sub steht schon, macht ordentlich wumms, und nach einem kurzen Lautstärketest haben mir meine Eltern grade beim Essen gesagt, dass, wenn diese Lautstärke öfter erreicht wird, die Sicherung rausgedreht wird


Richtig so, man muss nicht voll aufdrehen, ich empfehle deinen Eltern ein Schütz für den Tippbetrieb falls du zu laut aufdrehen solltest.


----------



## Overlocked (10. Oktober 2008)

Aber Bilder habe ich immer noch nicht gesehen


----------



## CentaX (10. Oktober 2008)

... Überraschung! 
Da haste welche 

e: verdammt, nur [ url ] ... [ /url ] gemacht xD


----------



## Overlocked (10. Oktober 2008)

Wenn des ein Link sein soll, dann geht er ned.


----------



## CentaX (10. Oktober 2008)

Gefixt xD


----------



## Overlocked (10. Oktober 2008)

Sieht super aus Schön, dass wir dir helfen konnten 

edit: Mich schreibt man ohne "c"


----------



## CentaX (10. Oktober 2008)

Mich ... eher mit oder? 
Ne, was meinstn, ich hab jetzt keine Lust, das alles NOCHMAL durchzulesen xD


----------



## Overlocked (10. Oktober 2008)

Overlocked ohne "c"


----------



## CentaX (11. Oktober 2008)

Oops, sorry^^
Hab deinen Namen die ganze Zeit falsch gelesen... Hmpf^^

Also, in Spielen merk ich echt nen heftigen Unterschied... vorher wirkte alles nur so flach... Jetz wummst es richtig, wenn neben dir ne Bombe hochgeht, MGs lassen den Subwoofer auch donnern 
Da ist der Unterschied noch viel stärker als bei Musik...


----------



## Cionara (11. Oktober 2008)

Meins hab ich heute auch aufgestellt geht schon ordentlich ab ^^
Allerdings verwirrt mich noch bischen die Bassumleitung da mein scheiss Realtek HD auch so eine Option gar nicht besitzt. Muss wohl bald ne X-fi herhalten =P


----------



## Overlocked (11. Oktober 2008)

Wie kannst du es wagen das Teufel System zu entehren *Spaß*


----------



## rebel4life (11. Oktober 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Wie kannst du es wagen das Teufel System zu entehren *Spaß*


Man kann nicht etwas nehmen, das nicht vorhanden ist.


----------



## Overlocked (11. Oktober 2008)

Noch so ein Teufelhasser


----------



## rebel4life (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich mag generell alle Brüllwürfelsysteme nicht, ob Bose, Teufel oder wasweißich noch, denn diese können nicht einfach physikalische Grundlagen der Tontechnik durch Neuentwicklungen aus Aaaamerikaaa überwinden, sowas ist einfach Humbug wie es in der Werbung immer versprochen wird, ein kleiner Lautsprecher kann schlichtweg nur ein kleines Klangvolumen liefern, das geht halt einfach nicht anderst.



> Wenn es um Lautsprecher für den heimischen PC geht, machen sich nur die wenigsten Menschen wirklich Gedanken. Meistens findet man die kleinen Speaker vor, die für wenig Geld den Besitzer wechseln und nicht umsonst den Spitznamen "Brüllwürfel" tragen. Das mag für die Sounds des Betriebssystems ja ausreichen, Musik hören lässt sich damit aber nicht einmal ansatzweise - jedenfalls nicht, wenn man auch nur die leisesten Ansprüche an so etwas wie natürliche Wiedergabe stellt.


(Quelle)


----------



## CentaX (12. Oktober 2008)

Unter Vista heißt die Bass- Umleitung im Realtek Treiber ''Bass-Management''...


----------



## Overlocked (12. Oktober 2008)

Du stellst das ins falsche Licht. Brüllwürfel kannst du Speaker ausm Discounter nennen aber keine PC Lautsprecher von Teufel. Guter Klang und glaub mir, ich weiß von was ich spreche. Und was heißt hier Neuentwicklung aus Amerika*pfff* Darauf kann ich pfeifen. Schau dir mal Nubert, Quadral oder Teufel an, da sind Neuentwicklungen dabei. Bloß weil sie billig sind, muss es nicht heißen, dass sie schlecht sind. Deine Bering Speaker sind nicht einmal ansatzweise so gut wie das CEMPE.

edit: Es geht hier auch nicht darum, welch ach so tollen Technologien drinnstecken, sonder auch um das Lautsprechervolumen und eine gewisse Klarheit^^


----------



## Cionara (12. Oktober 2008)

Meine Realtek-Onboard Version hat leider kein Bassmanagement als Sparte.


----------



## rebel4life (12. Oktober 2008)

Mir gefällt der Klang nicht von diesen Würfeln, egal ob die jetzt von Magnat, Canton, KEF, Bose, Teufel, usw. sind, da fehlen einfach die Mitten und das Klangvolumen, das macht selbst der günstige Preis nicht wett. Ich würde wenn ich solche Würfel wo gewinnen würde, selbst wenn die >2000€ kosten würden wo verscherbeln und mir Standboxen holen, da ich von denen bei Musikwiedergabe einfach mehr habe.


----------



## Overlocked (12. Oktober 2008)

Schob mal was von 5.1 Musik gehört?


----------



## CentaX (12. Oktober 2008)

Cionara schrieb:


> Meine Realtek-Onboard Version hat leider kein Bassmanagement als Sparte.



Hast du XP?
Da war das bei mir auch nicht, glaube ich, wenn man bei Vista diese Option aktiviert hat, war der Klang aber wieder gleich. 
Mit diesem Direct Sound (oder so^^) funzt das vllt automatisch? Ich hab keine Ahnung^^


----------



## rebel4life (12. Oktober 2008)

5.1 Musik? Gibts das überhaupts? Ich hatte noch keine 5.1 CD in der Hand, da bleib ich lieber bei Stereo, 2 Boxen sind eh billiger in der Anschaffung und man hat mehr davon, allein schon der Platzbedarf wäre mir 5.1 nicht wert.


----------



## CentaX (12. Oktober 2008)

Tjo.
Gibt 5.1 Musik auf DVDs. Aber ich hab das nicht allein für Musik gekauft... (Die sich auf 5 Speakern sowieso besser anhört, da sie auch von hinten kommt)
Vorallem in Spielen ist das Ding echt geil.
Wenn da ne Bombe einschlägt, wummert der Subwoofer und aus dem jeweilligen Satellit hört mans nochmal schön...
Und zum Platzbedarf: Da nimmt der Sub mehr Platz in Anspruch als alle Satelliten 
Ne, der war für mich nicht das Problem.
Ein Bekannter hat aber eben das Problem... der hat hinter seinem Computertisch nur 1-2m Platz, vor den Monitor passt das Center nicht (dahinter ist auch kein Regal etc. wie bei mir) und der kleine Schreibtisch ist jetzt schon voll.
Dann würde ich mir auch kein 5.1 System holen^^


----------



## rebel4life (12. Oktober 2008)

Bei so kleinen Boxen hätte ich auch kein Problem, jedoch meinte ich eher Standboxen vorne und vieleicht 2 Regalboxen hinten, doch da hab ich zu wenig Platz im Raum, damit man aufm Sofa nicht die Boxen im Nacken hat. Zudem ist alles über 2 Standboxen eh zu viel für einen 20m² Raum, das dröhnt dann nur noch, ich kenns ja selber wenn ich mit dem Instrument in einem zu kleinen Raum spiele, das klingt dann einfach nicht so toll.


----------



## CentaX (12. Oktober 2008)

So, hab jetz ein Update gemacht und den Abschnitt ''Klang - Musik'' hinzugefügt.


----------



## Overlocked (12. Oktober 2008)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Bei so kleinen Boxen hätte ich auch kein Problem, jedoch meinte ich eher Standboxen vorne und vieleicht 2 Regalboxen hinten, doch da hab ich zu wenig Platz im Raum, damit man aufm Sofa nicht die Boxen im Nacken hat. Zudem ist alles über 2 Standboxen eh zu viel für einen 20m² Raum, das dröhnt dann nur noch, ich kenns ja selber wenn ich mit dem Instrument in einem zu kleinen Raum spiele, das klingt dann einfach nicht so toll.




Es klingt gedämpft. Persönlich würde ich einen Raum bevorzugen, in dem es einen gewissen Klang gibt.

edit: 5.1 Musik (Achtung Werbung) oder wie wäre es mit Musik DVDs? Da ist die Musik auch in 5.1 vorhanden.


----------



## Cionara (12. Oktober 2008)

Mein Concept-E knackst wenn es grade Sounds wiedergibt und im Flur wer das Licht anmacht. Hilft dagegen so ein Netzfilter dingsbums ? Und es rauscht grad noch so warnehmbar kann das vllt. daher kommen dass ich es mit ner starken Lampe, meinem TFT und dem Rechner anner Steckerleiste hab ?


----------



## Overlocked (13. Oktober 2008)

Nein, das Rauschen kommt daher, weil im CEMPE Sub ein sehr starker Ringkerntransformator eingebaut ist. Bei dieser Preisklasse, kann man das daher nicht vermeiden.


----------



## Cionara (13. Oktober 2008)

Oki 

Und wegen dem kurzen Rauschen wenn im Haus Licht angeschaltet wird ? 
Weiß da wer Rat ? =P

Gestern noch ne X-treme Gamer erstanden ma gucken wie der Unterschied zum Realtek ist =D


----------



## Overlocked (13. Oktober 2008)

Ist bei mir auch so. Du hast halt das Pech, dass der Kreislauf mit der Lampe zusammenhängt


----------



## Cionara (13. Oktober 2008)

Also hab mich grad nochmal über Netzfilter schlau gemacht =P



> *Netzfilter*
> 
> Netzfilter schützen nicht nur Kabel, sondern komplette                      Anlagen vor Störströmen, die aus dem Netz kommen                      und sie schützen das Netz vor Störströmen (oder                      besser störenden Wirkungen) angeschlossener elektronischer                      Komponenten. Die Schutzwirkung eines Netzfilters ist also                      aus Sicht einer jeden hinter dem Netzfilter angeschlossenen                      Komponente zum einen passiv, zum anderen aktiv:
> 
> ...


Ist so ein "Lampe einschalten" denn nicht ein Störstrom der in die Anlage geht ? Wenn ja würde das doch helfen


----------



## Overlocked (13. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, es ist auf jeden Fall eine kurze Mehrbelastung. Musst mal Klutten, Friday oder GouZu dazu fragen


----------



## CentaX (13. Oktober 2008)

Cionara schrieb:


> Oki
> 
> Und wegen dem kurzen Rauschen wenn im Haus Licht angeschaltet wird ?
> Weiß da wer Rat ? =P
> ...



Hmm... vielleicht an ne andere Steckdose testweise anschließen? Ich hab keine Ahnung...

Zu der X-Fi: Den Unterschied kannste hier auch reinschreiben, bitte


----------



## Cionara (13. Oktober 2008)

Jap bringt mein lieblings "Wenn du's nicht auf den Cent genau hast verpiss ich mich mit dem Paket wieder"-Postbote wohl Morgen vorbei


----------



## CentaX (13. Oktober 2008)

Argh... ich hab grad was getrunken... das hat sich durch meine Nase verflüchtigt xDDD
Schon geil, wir haben nur welche, die es nicht raffen, wie man unser Tor richtig zumacht oder sich gar nicht erst die Mühe machen^^


----------



## Cionara (13. Oktober 2008)

Auch toll 

Aber das war ja noch mein Liebling ^^
Nen andrer will wohl seine Pakettour in Rekordzeit machen 
und klingelt nicht mal mehr bei Lieferung sondern rennt hin, 
wirft Zettel rein und rennt weg


----------



## Cionara (15. Oktober 2008)

Karte ist immernoch nicht da hab da jetzt seit 14. Oktober 0:38 Transport zur Zustellbasis -.-"


----------



## Uziflator (15. Oktober 2008)

ALso ich bestell mir das Teufel System jetz ers mal auch aber in Schwarz !Die in Silber gefallen mir nich.Aber da werd ich noch 2 wochen warten müssen.


----------



## Overlocked (15. Oktober 2008)

Die schwarzen sehen auch besser aus, wie ich finde^^ Die sehen stylischer aus


----------



## Cionara (16. Oktober 2008)

Meins ist auch schwarz juppie ^^

Der Status wurde aktualisiert, wehe die Karte ist
Morgen früh nicht da x(

Update: Sie ist nicht da -.-"
            Was soll die ******** das kommt doch  
            nicht aus Pumpelonien sondern von E-bug
            warum zum Teufel brauchen die 4 Tage bis 
            zur Zustellbasis was läuft denn da schief


----------



## rebel4life (17. Oktober 2008)

@Cionara:
Ein zusätzlicher Netzfilter bringt da recht wenig, denn praktisch jedes Gerät hat einen solchen schon eingebaut. Diese speziellen "Filter-Steckdosenleisten" sind nur Geldmacherei, denn die Filter in den Geräten sind völlig ausreichend, ein externer kann da praktisch nichts verbessern.

Bei dem Knacksen, das durch das Einschalten des Lichts entsteht, könnte ein zusätzlicher Kondensator im Verstärker helfen, was aber eigentlich schon eingebaut sein sollte. Wie wird die Lampe überhaupts eingeschalten? Mit einem Stromstoßschalter oder einer ganz normalen Ausschaltung?


----------



## Cionara (17. Oktober 2008)

Es ist ein knacksen und das tritt auf wenn halt irgendwo im haus z.B. Flurlicht mit nem Kippschalter angemacht wird. Werde nachher mal nen Ferritkern probieren, krieg welche umsonst =P


Die X-fi Xtreme Gamer ist übrigens auch angekommen und nach 10 Minuten rumstellen hab ich jetzt echt geilen Klang vor allem UT3 ist mit EAX 5 göttlich. Musik hört sich auch viel besser an als mit dem Realtek ALC889a  =D


----------



## Chasydave (17. Oktober 2008)

gegen das rauschen bekommt man einen filter bei conrad. den klemmt man eigentlich zwischen endstufe und boxen und läuft über chinch. evtl. gibts ja da ne möglichkeit. 

bei meinem crative boxen habe ich auch das problem. wenn irgendwas in dem raum an- oder ausgeschaltet wird, geben die ein signal ab. und das in nem neubau. vorher im altbau hatte ich das auch net.


----------



## Overlocked (17. Oktober 2008)

Glaub auch nichts, dass das was bringt^^


----------



## CentaX (18. Oktober 2008)

Verdammter schei*dreck, verflucht, so VERDAMMT TYPISCH!!!!!
Heute schön UT3 gedaddelt. Bildschirm wird öfter schwarz, im Hintergrund läuft VPU Recover oder so (Wiederherstellung von Treibereinstellungen vonner ATi oder so)
Dann wird plötzlich der Bildschirm schwarz... ''Kein Signal''... ok, das hat er schon öfter gemacht. Aus. An. Nichts passiert, Bildschirm bleibt schwarz. 5 Min gewartet. An. Nichts passiert...
Geforce 6600 vom Vadder geholt, eingebaut, an... Bild -__-
ES HAT MIR ECHT MEINE HD3870 ZERLEGT!!!
Die lief im 3DMark mit 877/1377 durch. Und jetzt wird sie bei ~825/1125 durchbrennen?!?! Na danke!!
Und das tollste ist: Heute ist der erste Ferientag. Ich hab noch 70€, der Rest ist für die Boxen drauf gegangen. SUPER!!!!!
Ich konnte vadder überreden, mir erst einmal seine Geforce 6600 auszuleihen...
IST DOCH SO EIN MIST EY!!!
Meine HD3870 hab ich echt vergöttert, es war die Passive SCS3- Version von Powercolor.
Bei Bestseller- Computer habe ich sie gekauft, da wird sie auch zurückkommen...
.: Bestseller Computer :.
Das ist ne Club3D, die hat den gleichen Kühler wie meine...
Die SCS3 führen sie nicht mehr... Nehm ich jetzt ne HD4850 oder nochmal ne passive HD3870, wobei ich dann mit den Gedanken leben muss, dass auch die irgendwann kaputt geht?! ARGH!
Das Leben ist doch nur ein großer Beschiss... 

e: Ich hab noch gar nicht dran erinnert, dass DO Far Cry 2 rauskommt. Ein Spiel, auf das ich mich seit MONATEN freue. ICH KÖNNTE KOTZEN!!!


----------



## Overlocked (19. Oktober 2008)

Kenne ich irgendwo her... ich habe auch heute einiges für dieses Baby geopfert: LINK Aber alleine wegen des Türschildes hat es sich gelohnt


----------



## CentaX (19. Oktober 2008)

Naja, ich will iwie keine Nvidia haben... da ist die alte Abneigung da, das am Ende eh alles nochmal umbenannt wird und dass man es dann billiger kriegt.
Ne danke... die Powercolor HD4850 Play! sieht nett aus... hat allerdings nicht das Referenz- Layout... hat da auch jemand Sone- Werte für den Lüfter? Die 40mm auf der 6600 SURREN... -.- und das nicht leise... ich hab die passive Karte echt zu schätzen gewusst


----------



## Overlocked (19. Oktober 2008)

Oder auch nicht... Sieht ja, was bei so einem Mist rauskommt


----------



## CentaX (19. Oktober 2008)

Glaub nicht unbedingt, dass das am Kühler lag... Da war so'n Teil drauf, wie auf jedem anderen WaKü- Kühler auch. Da hätte es genauso passieren können...
Die Temperatur war NIE wärmer als 75°... das heißt, die war kühler als mit dem Standard- Kühler!
In PCGH 09/08 steht, dass die HD4850'er mit Standardkühlung gar nicht so laut sind... 0.2 - 0.4 Sone Idle und 1.7 Sone Last (alle)... Ich überleg wirklich fast, mir dann eine mit dem Standardkühler zu holen, da es die in dem Laden ab 127€ gibt...
Muss mal rausfinden, wie laut die play! wird


----------



## Overlocked (19. Oktober 2008)

Ja, die GPU wurde 71°C warm, das heißt nicht, dass die Spwas o.ä. heißer werden. Da sie nicht mitgekühlt werden, kann ich es mir durchaus vorstellen, dass die sehr heiß werden und irgendwann den Geist aufgeben.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (30. Oktober 2008)

Netter Thread,
werde mir vermutlich auch zu Weihnachten ein Teufel 
*Concept E Magnum Power Edition*

zulegen (die schrift hab ich gerade von der Teufel Website kopiert...)

Man sieht ja was dabei rauskommt...
Dazu kommt dann entweder die kleine Xonar oder die X-FI Gamer,
die Entscheidung ist mörderschwer,
PCGH schreibt die X-FI ist besser, vorallem in Spielen, aber ich höre wirklich auch verdammt gerne Musik...
ARRGHH!
Momentan ist aber die XOnar in Führung...
Kann ich dann eigentlich bisherige Lautsprecher zusätzlich betreiben?
Also das dann daraus ein 7.1 System wird???
Oder geht das nicht?
Und könnte ich meinen aktuellen Bass parallel zu dem Teufel betreiben???

Wäre echt lustig, weil der Bass ist echt schon seeehr gut!!!
Ist ein "Jamo", recht unbekannt, soll aber sehr, sehr gut sein,
laut meinem Stiefvater...


----------



## CentaX (30. Oktober 2008)

Zumindest im Realtek- Treiber kannst du auch mehrere Lautsprecher als Center/Subwoofer belegen...
Ich würd mir an deiner Stelle aber lieber die Xonar holen - die Creative- Leute in der Treiberabteilung dürfen wahrscheinlich erst ab 2 Promille coden 
Da gabs schon zig Probleme, zB Vista mit 4gb RAM oder sowas...
Naja, ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich mir echt ne Xonar zu Weihnachten wünschen soll... Zumal die kleine auch nur 3 (oder 4?! Weiß ich nicht mehr genau...) Anschlüsse hat - dann müsste ich mein 5.1 Headset am Onboard- Chip betreiben -.-


----------



## v3rtex (30. Oktober 2008)

Meinst du mit "kleine" die Xonar DX?

Wenn ja, sie hat 4x 3,5mm Ausgänge (Front/Side/Center-Subwoofer/Rear)
Ebenfalls noch einen S/PDIF Ausgang (per Adapter auch optisch zu verwenden)


----------



## CentaX (30. Oktober 2008)

Jo, die meine ich...
>120€ sind mir dann für ne Soundkarte doch zu viel... :/ Das spar ich lieber und kauf mir davon iwann später wieder ne gute Grafikkarte 
Ich grübel immer noch über meinen Weihnachtswünschen... ne Roccat Kone muss es auf jeden Fall sein  Die hab ich auch schon so gut wie bestätigt bekommen (was mich mehr oder weniger überrascht hat... um sie mudda zu zeigen, hab ich gegoogelt, dann meine sie, ich solle zurück... sie müsse ja wissen, wo man die kaufen kann xD), sonst machen sie nie Andeutungen oder so...
G9 geht langsam echt kaputt ... jedenfalls die Schale...
Tja - ansonsten habe ich gar keine Wünsche 
Klar, noch das Geld von den Boxen zurück... aber mehr auch nicht oO


----------



## Overlocked (1. November 2008)

Was heißt hier das Geld von den Boxen zurück Hast du sie eingeschickt?


----------



## CentaX (1. November 2008)

Ne, natürlich nicht 
Da ich die aber komplett allein bezahlt hab, wünsch ich mir Weihnachten das Geld von denen zurück xD


----------



## ohemge (3. November 2008)

hiho ich habe mal eine halb-offtopic frage:

ich habe eine 5.1-anlage (sony str475 receiver, magnat metric), die dts, dolby digital und dolby pro logic "kann" xD. jetzt will ich mir ne soundkarte kaufen, kann mich aber einfach nicht entscheiden. 
asus xonar (D2X,DX), auzentech x-plosion cinema oder creative x-fi ( music, titanium oder titanium fatal1ty).

ich will die karte entweder über coax oder optisches kabel anschliessen. kann mir jemand aus den obigen eine empfehlen und auch sagen warum. 

benutzt wird der pc für 80% zocken und 20% MP3 hören. filme schaue ich nicht am pc.


thx im voraus


----------



## Overlocked (3. November 2008)

Ich würde die Auzentech nehmen Die sind die besten.


----------



## Mad (4. November 2008)

ohemge schrieb:


> ich will die karte entweder über coax oder optisches kabel anschliessen. kann mir jemand aus den obigen eine empfehlen und auch sagen warum.
> 
> benutzt wird der pc für 80% zocken und 20% MP3 hören. filme schaue ich nicht am pc.


 
Also wenn Du die Boxen per coax oder optisch verbinden willst, muss die Karte DDL (DolbyDigitalLive) beherrschen. Bei den Creative-Karten bin ich mir ned sicher ob die es können. die Asus und die Auzen müssten es...


----------



## Mojo (24. November 2008)

So, ich bin für Weihnachten auf der Suche nach einem guten Soundsystem zum Musikhören am PC.
Wollte mir eigentlich das Teufel Concept E kaufen doch nachdem es dieses a nichtmehr gibt muss ich mich nach einem neuen umschauen. Es sollte vor allem einen guten Subwoofer haben, also Bässe sind schon wichtig. Preislich sollte es nicht mehr als 120€ kosten, da mir nichtmehr viel Geld zur Verfügung steht.
Was für ein System könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

MfG Mojo


----------



## SilentKilla (24. November 2008)

Mojo schrieb:


> So, ich bin für Weihnachten auf der Suche nach einem guten Soundsystem zum Musikhören am PC.
> Wollte mir eigentlich das Teufel Concept E kaufen doch nachdem es dieses a nichtmehr gibt muss ich mich nach einem neuen umschauen. Es sollte vor allem einen guten Subwoofer haben, also Bässe sind schon wichtig. Preislich sollte es nicht mehr als 120€ kosten, da mir nichtmehr viel Geld zur Verfügung steht.
> Was für ein System könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
> 
> MfG Mojo



5.1 zum Musikhören? Das würde ich mir nochmal überlegen. Greif lieber zu einem 2.1 da haste mehr von, vor allem was den Klang angeht.


----------



## Mojo (24. November 2008)

Ja ok und was gibts da für guten Sachen?


----------



## SilentKilla (24. November 2008)

Von Teufel gibts mittlerweile leider nur das Motiv 2, ist dir mit 300 Eus aber zu teuer.

Vllt findste ein gebrauchtes Concept C 2.1

Als Nahfeldmonitor vllt den M Audio AV30 für 140 Eus.

Oder von Logitech das Z-2300.


----------



## Mojo (24. November 2008)

Wie ist denn der Bass vom Z-2300?
Nen Nahfeldmonitor wollt ich mir nicht kaufen, die gefallen mir nicht so.


----------



## SilentKilla (24. November 2008)

Mojo schrieb:


> Wie ist denn der Bass vom Z-2300?
> Nen Nahfeldmonitor wollt ich mir nicht kaufen, die gefallen mir nicht so.



Bei der Größe des Subs, denke ich, dass der schon etwas Druck macht.


----------



## Xion4 (24. November 2008)

Super Gerät. Wichtig: eine vernünftige SOundkarte, sonst wirst du enttäuscht sein, onboard Sound macht das z2300 Set schlecht. Meine Empfehlung für Musik: Creative X-fi extreme Music.
Dann kann ich dir das z-2300 empfehlen. Ab ca. 45% Lautstärke kommt es bei den höhen zum dröhnen, aber wer so laut am PC sitzt und Musik hört, der merkt das wiederum nicht  Oder anders, wenn du über 50% Lautstärke gehst, dann bist du echt schmerzfrei, der Bss haut alles um. Habe vor der Reflexröhre ne Kerze ausgeblasen lol---


----------



## CentaX (24. November 2008)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Super Gerät. Wichtig: eine vernünftige SOundkarte, sonst wirst du enttäuscht sein, onboard Sound macht das z2300 Set schlecht. Meine Empfehlung für Musik: Creative X-fi extreme Music.
> Dann kann ich dir das z-2300 empfehlen. Ab ca. 45% Lautstärke kommt es bei den höhen zum dröhnen, aber wer so laut am PC sitzt und Musik hört, der merkt das wiederum nicht  Oder anders, wenn du über 50% Lautstärke gehst, dann bist du echt schmerzfrei, der Bss haut alles um. Habe vor der Reflexröhre ne Kerze ausgeblasen lol---



Pfff... Kerze ausblasen... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bp26WbE3nkw

Vid ist von mir... leider kein Sound.
Bei nem bass- Test hätte der Sub beinahe das Taschentuch verschluckt, dass ich davor gehalten habe... 
e: Das sind schätzungsweise 50% der lautstärke am Sub - begrenzt durch 50% winamp Lautstärke und 50% Windows- Ausgabelautstärke


----------



## Overlocked (24. November 2008)

Mich überrascht auch hin und wieder bei diversen Bonds die geballte Kraft des Subwoofers- ich unterschätz das immer und ich hab ihn noch nicht mal auf 30% laufen... möchte nicht wissen, wie es sich anhört, wenn er ganze 450 Watt entlädt


----------



## Lee (24. November 2008)

Das Ding ist schon verdammt Fett, ne?


----------



## Mojo (24. November 2008)

Na toll jetzt will ich wieder unbedingt so einen weil ich glaub nicht dass da der Z-2300 mithalten, vor allem wenn ich mir keine Soundkarte dazu kaufen kann -.-


----------



## SilentKilla (24. November 2008)

Lee schrieb:


> Das Ding ist schon verdammt Fett, ne?



Bin mal auf den Sub vom Motiv 2 gespannt. Kommt wahrscheinlich erst nächste Woche


----------



## Lee (24. November 2008)

Ich bin schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen. Berichten zufolge soll das gute Stück ja DAS PC Soundsystem schlecht hin sein. Ich will unbedingt deine Meinung dazu haben und vor allem einen kleinen Vergleich mit deinem Concept C. Das ist ja vergleichbar mit meinem CEM PE...


----------



## Cannibal Corpse (24. November 2008)

Mojo, wenne willst, kannste mein Z-2300 abkaufen.

Will auf 5.1 umsteigen.
Ja, Soundkarte lohnt sich da aber echt, einfach mal 60€ ausgeben und dann gegen onboard testen,...

Also, Bass ist net alles.

Der Z-2300 Sub ist schon besonders gut für Musik, besonders Elektro, Hip Hop usw.

Für TV/Heim Kino ist er mir aber a bit zu ungenau & dröhnig 
Aber vom P/L-Verhältnis ist das system schon echt gut.
Die satelliten machen auch nen ordentlichen, klaren Klang mit, bis 3/4 der max Lautstärke, dann gehts meist ins clipping....


----------



## Mojo (24. November 2008)

Ok.
Wieviel willste denn für das Z-2300 haben?
Ist gut wenns für Techno gut ist. Muss bei mir eigentlich eh nur Rock und House abspieln.
Ja weiß schon dass der Bass nicht alles ist aber ich will halt auch keins bei dem dann son laues Lüftchen kommt.


----------



## Cannibal Corpse (24. November 2008)

Ja, gern hätt ich dafür noch 90€ +5€ Versand.

Habe auch noch alles, Kabel, Anleitung, Verpackung, rechnung (aber schon über 2 Jahre).


----------



## Overlocked (25. November 2008)

@Lee Richtig konfiguriert ist das ganze System "fett"...


----------



## Lee (25. November 2008)

Und? Was willst du mir damit sagen?


----------



## Overlocked (25. November 2008)

Wenn du ein bisschen nachdenkst, verstehst du es schon


----------



## Lee (25. November 2008)

Ähmm Ne?


----------



## Overlocked (26. November 2008)

Solltest du auch besser nicht


----------

